# RIGID - RIDGID 4 1/2" slim grip Angle Grinder



## rustywrangler (Jun 9, 2010)

This is quite possibly the most comfortable grinder I have ever used. I have makita, milwalkee, rigid etc in the 4.5" grinder and this by far beats them in ease of use. 

View attachment R1005_1_Final.jpg


----------



## petebrandon (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the only Rigid brand tool I've ever returned and asked for a refund. I have several Rigid products and love them all. This one however has a major design flaw and I'm stunned that the engineers signed off on this.

The power switch has to be depressed simultaneously with a safety switch. They are both located very close to the blade. In order to turn it on with one hand, you have to have a gigantic hand. I'm 6' 1" and my hand barely touches both switches. Thus I need two hands to turn it on. Because the switches are under the body and close to the blade, it also feels unsafe.

When working on a job site I need to work quickly and easily. I've used Ryobi, DeWalt and Makita angle grinders. Each can be picked up with one hand and turned on very easily. The Rigid is so cumbersome that it slows me down and gives me safety concerns. I returned it to the Depot and got a full refund. Great tool company and I'll continue to buy their products. This tool, however, is a total dud.


----------

